# Guess the Canon R5 ISO...



## LSXPhotog (Aug 6, 2020)

Let's play a little game. (the answer is below but no cheating!)

*CHALLENGE:* Look through these image edits and guess the ISO shot on the EOS R5. (*details above each image*)

*EDIT: *These were converted into DNG files and saved as JPEG in Lightroom. Shot roughly 2/3-stop under and pushed +.43EV and +40 in the shadows. Luminance noise reduction set to 65. That's literally it, no tricks.

*CAMERA SETTINGS:* RF 24-105 f/4L IS USM at 50mm. 1/320 f/7.1 ISO 25,600

*TAKE AWAY: *This is an absolutely ridiculous performance to say the least. There was a lot of concern that the new R5 sensor wouldn't be able to handle itself very well in low light, but I can say without question that ISO 25,600 is usable on this camera for quality, deliverable work for a client. Combined with the IBIS, this camera is something to be reckoned with as a low-light photography tool. I could add contrast to the file and bring the blacks down a bit and it would look even more incredible...this is ISO 25,600!?!?

*IMPORTANT NOTES:* This image was shot using mechanical shutter in single shot mode where it retains the full 14-bit files. The camera can only shoot 14-bit in the regular high-speed mode which is only 6fps with mechanical shutter. I noticed a slightly worse performance using electronic first curtain and, under this lighting, it was slightly darker. This is not reflective of the performance the camera will get in 12fps mode (13-bit) or using fully electronic shutter (12-bit). I think I would only want to shoot weddings at 6fps with AF this reliable anyway, so I am not too concerned. I can do another test with better lighting using the three different shutter modes.

***I may perform this same test again tomorrow against the EOS R and the 1DX Mark II...I'm very curious to see how it stands up...in the meantime, I'm going to dust my bar for more flattering images. LOL**


*1:1 crop of the full 45mp image to show pixel level noise.*



*A 1:1 crop after resampling the image down to the resolution of the EOS R's 30mp to demonstrate how it improves after downsampling.*



*This is the full global image of the entire bar scene. Going to dust it tomorrow before my wife kills me! LOL*


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 6, 2020)

Very impressive! I would have guessed iso 3200 based on that noise


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 6, 2020)

Screenshot of Lightroom edit applied.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Let's play a little game. (the answer is below but no cheating!)
> ...
> There was a lot of concern that the new R5 sensor wouldn't be able to handle itself very well in low light, but I can say without question that ISO 25,600 is usable on this camera for quality, deliverable work for a client. Combined with the IBIS, this camera is something to be reckoned with as a low-light photography tool. I could add contrast to the file and bring the blacks down a bit and it would look even more incredible...this is ISO 25,600!?!?


Thanks for sharing. Really impressing performance.


----------



## ildyria (Aug 6, 2020)

WTF 
My guess was 3200~6400 ISO.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s 5 O’Clock somewhere.


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 6, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Screenshot of Lightroom edit applied.
> 
> View attachment 191905



Wow that is amazing. I’m looking forward to shooting the night sky with it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2020)

What was the light level used? I've seen too many people set high ISO but also use bright lighting. It distorts the result. Thats why DPR uses a calibrated low light level to test high ISO, they discovered the difference in results. Using a ton of NR also distorts the results.

Turn off all NR in camera and in processing, use low light and then the result will be more indicative of the capability. A lightroom NR luminance setting of 65 is extremely high.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 6, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What was the light level used? I've seen too many people set high ISO but also use bright lighting. It distorts the result. Thats why DPR uses a calibrated low light level to test high ISO, they discovered the difference in results. Using a ton of NR also distorts the results.
> 
> Turn off all NR in camera and in processing, use low light and then the result will be more indicative of the capability. A lightroom NR luminance setting of 65 is extremely high.



I think you totally missed the point here I was demonstrating the results you can achieve with these settings. Usually a high luminance setting like this destroys detail - it clearly hasn't. As far as how much light was in this scene, I shared my settings. It's very representative of the light you will find indoors during a wedding or event. ISO 25,600 with a 1/320 shutter at f/7.1...it wasn't bright.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> I think you totally missed the point here I was demonstrating the results you can achieve with these settings. Usually a high luminance setting like this destroys detail - it clearly hasn't. As far as how much light was in this scene, I shared my settings. It's very representative of the light you will find indoors during a wedding or event. ISO 25,600 with a 1/320 shutter at f/7.1...it wasn't bright.


The reason I ask, is that dim lighting is deficient in blue colors. Thats also where camera sensors are weakest. The camera boosts the blues to get the correct color, but it adds to the noise. Thats why its more realistic to compare in low light. Of course, if you use 1/320 f/7 for your weddings, then test your camera that way. I doubt that many use ISO 25600 unless its urgent.

When you tweak the image with NR, you are testing camera plus software plus your skill at post processing. That makes it difficult to evaluate which is what.


----------



## RobbieHat (Aug 8, 2020)

Amazing results. I am still awaiting some of those with the R5 to do some night photography (cityscapes, Milky Way, etc.) to see how it handles relatively high ISO (1600-6400) noise in deep darkness. I saw a thread that I am following on FM from someone that is seeing tons of almost white pixels of noise in dark areas of the image. Hoping that is just an anomaly or single body issue. Everything else I have seen shows amazing improvement in high ISO noise handling. If you have dark skies take some good star shots and post them. Would love to see the results. 

Bob


----------

